# One man drywall crew



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

There's got to be a way to start out getting small side jobs, and still only be a one man crew. Do any of you have any experience in this area, or are multi-man crews the norm?

If you do have any suggestions for enabling a one man crew (helpful equipment suggestions, process suggestions, etc.), I would love to know what they are.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

Find your self some home improvement contractors that do small additions, basements, ect. We do basements and additions rangeing from 40 sheets to 130 sheets, a one man crew should be able to handle that in a 5 day week.

Sorry missed the "side job" you will be hard pressed to find side work do to the scheduling, unless the contractor can wait till the weekend but that is time lost which translate to money lost. You still may be able find contractors that will hang their own and get you to finish it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Auto feed screw guns.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

If you're hangin board by yourself I guess you'd have to have a panel lift and a deadman already. Personally I'd be looking for a helper, even just a laborer to help lift sheets and hold them up until you get them tacked up, especially on lids.

I guess we went into the slopbox & pf bead on that other thread.


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

walldoc said:


> I guess we went into the slopbox & pf bead on that other thread.


Yeah, I saw that. What a great tool.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Had a fella working for me about 7 years ago, saw him the other day as a matter of fact, Tony's his name, Tony used to hoist and hang 5/8 drywall by himself and love every minute of it. Crazy maggot. He went into the Navy, go figure.

Bob


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

I used to work with one name of Chris that was like that, he didn't make the military, but I hear he's boxing champ in the state pen


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Temporarily screw in a 6' 1X3 as a 'cleat' along the top of your wall (about 5/8" down from the ceiling for 1/2" drywall). Slide the long edge of your sheet into the gap as you maneuver yourself up your stepladder and push the whole sheet up into place (the cleat is holding half the weight) with one hand and start running screws with the other (screws can be started on the sheet first if necessary).Complete that whole row by moving cleat along wall as necessary.
To start your second row, - - simply 'rabbett' out 1/8" deep X 1 1/4" wide out of your same 1X3, - - and now screw the thicker edge of it through the long tapered edge of the first row, - - leaving the rabbetted edge exposed so you can slide the first sheet of your second row into it, - - now it is again holding half the weight for you as you install it. When you remove your 1X3 the empty holes it leaves behind are in the tapered area that you'll soon be spackling anyway, - - been doin' it myself for years, - - mostly 8' and 10' sheets, - - I have several cleats pre-made of several different lengths.


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

*Cleats - what a great idea...*



Tom R said:


> I have several cleats pre-made of several different lengths.


Great idea Tom. Thank you. That saves having to invest in a lift with limited resourcezs available. :Thumbs:


----------



## FASTTRAC05 (Mar 10, 2005)

What Woudl You Do On A Brick House Fro Hanging Sofit And J- Channel When The Rafertails Are All Uneven And Some Are Rotted? How Would I Fill In Open Spaces Above Window Sills After Sofi Ad Channel Are Hung?


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

Easysand 45?? :Thumbs:


----------



## rolson6432 (Mar 20, 2005)

GREAT idea. 



Tom R said:


> Temporarily screw in a 6' 1X3 as a 'cleat' along the top of your wall (about 5/8" down from the ceiling for 1/2" drywall). Slide the long edge of your sheet into the gap as you maneuver yourself up your stepladder and push the whole sheet up into place (the cleat is holding half the weight) with one hand and start running screws with the other (screws can be started on the sheet first if necessary).Complete that whole row by moving cleat along wall as necessary.
> To start your second row, - - simply 'rabbett' out 1/8" deep X 1 1/4" wide out of your same 1X3, - - and now screw the thicker edge of it through the long tapered edge of the first row, - - leaving the rabbetted edge exposed so you can slide the first sheet of your second row into it, - - now it is again holding half the weight for you as you install it. When you remove your 1X3 the empty holes it leaves behind are in the tapered area that you'll soon be spackling anyway, - - been doin' it myself for years, - - mostly 8' and 10' sheets, - - I have several cleats pre-made of several different lengths.


----------



## imahanger (Mar 31, 2005)

get a panell lift!!! for a one man crew it is invaluable.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

imahanger said:


> get a panell lift!!! for a one man crew it is invaluable.


Yes, - - a panel lift is one great tool, - - aside from price, weight, transport, and set-up.

Panel Lift, - - hundreds of dollars

1 X 3, - - hundreds of cents

Personally, I'd still use the 1 X 3 even if you 'gave' me a panel-lift.

Oh, yeah, - - and one time I even left my 1 X 3 at the job-site overnight, - - amazingly enough in the morning it was still there.


----------



## imahanger (Mar 31, 2005)

price is a downfall of the pannel lift but you can work harder or you can work smarter most of the jobs i hang are custom homes i work on a 3 man crew with 2 panel lifts and the third just to screw off i still rest the sheets on a couple of nails when i dont want to get the lift for a 8 '. but gone are the days that i muscle 12' and 14'-8" on the lid.


----------



## imahanger (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to the real question how to get the jobs. Right now is a good time to go to all the residential drywall contractors and put your name in. Tax time is when people finish their basements with tax returns and most of the time it will be out of 8'. But HANGER BEWARE basements can be some of the uglist to hang with owner/builders, thank you bob villa. 

drywallers hang to the floor................imahanger


----------



## kodiak_island (Sep 3, 2004)

Tom R said:


> Yes, - - a panel lift is one great tool, - - aside from price, weight, transport, and set-up.
> 
> Panel Lift, - - hundreds of dollars
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

A few years back I had a guy hang a 1520 sf house (1/2") plus garage (5/8") , plus front and rear porches,with 9' ceilings, by himself, in one weekend. He used a cleat at the wall and a rockers aluminum "horse". He didn't miss a screw.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

what about one of those sheet rock lifters that you crank? I remember my first few. Used a 2x4 "T" that was the same height as the ceiling and screwed a hinge to its bottom. Then Id calculate where it had to be and secure the "T" to the floor by the hinge. set the rock on it, give a push till it snugged to the ceiling, and presto! maybe not the safest nor smartest way, but when you start out necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

3 year old post here fellas....

For the record....Last panel lift I priced was $660.00


----------

